# Hail Mary treatment for hemangiosarcoma?



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m sorry you are going through this. I believe necrosis means tissue that is dying/has died. I can’t imagine that being good. Him not being a candidate for surgery and growths on his spleen and liver would make me do everything possible to make the time he has left happy and peaceful. If he’s sick and feeling poorly more than well with treatment, I’d have to let him go given his condition. 

I don’t know of any miracle cure. My Golden had a splenectomy when we first developed cancer. He was still relatively strong (eight years old) and they gave us a 50/50 chance of him surviving surgery. He lived four months more — eating and swimming until five days before he passed.

There’s a quality of life scale to help determine whether or not your dog is enjoying life. I tried to avoid any extreme suffering for mine. I’d be concerned about his tumor bursting and him leaving the world in that way. Hopefully, you will know when is the right time. I know it’s so very hard.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I’m so sorry. Hemangio is a horrible disease. The only other “treatment” I know of that you haven’t mentioned is Turkey Tail mushroom. But all that may do is slow the growth/spread of the tumor(s). You might also consider working with a holistic vet, who might get you a bit more quality of life, if not quantity.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> I’m so sorry. Hemangio is a horrible disease. The only other “treatment” I know of that you haven’t mentioned is Turkey Tail mushroom. But all that may do is slow the growth/spread of the tumor(s). You might also consider working with a holistic vet, who might get you a bit more quality of life, if not quantity.


My thoughts exactly. There are a few types of mushrooms in addition to Turkey Tail that have been studied on hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

First I wanted to say I’m sorry about your boy’s diagnosis. My thoughts are with you and your family, I hope you have a lot of really good quality time left.

if you have a facebook account, there is a group on facebook dedicated to dogs with Hemangiosarcoma. The group is quite knowledgeable, and there have dogs who have lived quite awhile past their expected prognosis because of that group. They don’t sell anything or have any kind of miracle cure, but if anything, it’s a great support group. Here’s the link, if you’re interested: Facebook Groups


----------



## CookiewillalwaysloveChase (Oct 29, 2021)

I am so sorry you are going through this, you sound like a wonderful fur mom. We just lost our second golden to HSA, first one was diagnosed at 12 yrs and lived for 6 wks after we were told. No pain, just panting. Vet said the tumor on his liver would eventually burst so we knew it was time and put him down, he was ready. We just lost our second golden last month to this cancer and had no clue he even had tumors. No signs at all but a little panting. He was 11.5 and sometimes you wonder if something is wrong but you also know as a senior dog, he was slowing down. So in an emergency situation we found out he had one tumor bleeding by his heart and another by his spleen. We had to make the hard decision again. His tumors grew very fast. We are so sad. However, we just watched the Dr. Modiano (U of MN professor) webinar a couple nights ago where he discussed the progress they are making in the fight against this disease. There is an experimental drug which is still in the trial phase but is fighting the cancer…so this is exciting! also, my take aways were this: Hemangioscarcoma is not breed specific at all and it can’t be bred out of lines. There are no types of breeds that are “healthier” or less prone (English goldens come to mind) and dogs, like people, most likely get cancer at some point when they live long enough. As fur parents, we can’t prevent this but keeping a lean dog is important, and I think the initial slow growth puppy eating plan does help support what he was saying. While any of this doesn’t help you right now, just know that many of us feel your pain and struggles in dealing with this. I’ve been there twice. I donated blood from our first golden towards research and it makes me feel good that they are really learning a lot about HSA. God bless you and hang in there, your dog will help you make the hard decision when it’s time. Mine did 💔


----------



## Katie2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you all so much. Kelly is on Turkey Tail mushroom, the I'm-Yunity is a turkey tail supplement that my vet recommended when I asked about adding turkey tail mushroom to his regimen. I do believe that either that, the Yunnan Baiyao, or both, helped him recover from his abdominal bleed in October--it was really scary to be told that he had a liter of blood in his abdomen, and then to see no fluid in his abdomen a week later seemed like a miracle, and I'm so grateful that he's been able to have some more time at home with me. Of course, it just seems like once you get a couple good weeks, you just want more, and hope for more miracles.

Unfortunately, he hasn't been doing well recently. He had been doing okay up until Saturday--but then began a few days of being unable to stand on his own without help, although he can walk once I lift him up. He's still eating well, but he sleeps most of the time. His vet thinks his pain has increased significantly, although his tumors aren't bleeding, and recommended euthanasia. I am starting to give him gabapentin for pain, and may take him for one last ultrasound at my local BluePearl just to confirm once and for all that surgery is not an option, but my hope is waning and it looks like I may need to say goodbye sooner than I had hoped.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for the diagnosis and also to see that the disease seems to be progressing. A few years ago I lost my beautiful agility partner to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's a terrible disease. I have no useful advice to offer, but I just wanted you to know that I sympathize and am sending positive energy your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're faced with having to eventually make this decision. 

It's been the hardest thing I've ever had to do, I always knew in my heart it was the right decision to make when the time came. While the thought of them not being with me broke my heart, seeing one of my guys suffering broke my heart even more. 

Sending good thoughts and strength your way.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Mine had the same thing. Try to save him with surgery or let him go. And for whose benefit would you try to save him? His or yours. And for how long would he live. I chose to let him go rather than have him suffer for a few more weeks. Was hard for me to let him go, harder if I would have let him live a few more weeks.


----------



## ericvaughn8 (4 mo ago)

I'm very sorry for the diagnosis. I can recommend you this type of cancer treatment. A veterinarian friend told me about a dog dewormer called fenbendazole that some people believe cured their cancer. The drug administered orally with food. It is better to buy pure fenbendazole capsules without extra impurities.


----------

